
Seeing Theory (2017) - mathgenius
https://seeing-theory.brown.edu/
======
jwilber
One on a highly-used but lesser-known statistical test:

[https://www.jwilber.me/permutationtest/](https://www.jwilber.me/permutationtest/)

~~~
stygiansonic
Thank you! I was not aware of permutation tests and this was a very accessible
explanation with great visuals.

------
BlackVanilla
Does anybody know of resources like this for other mathematics topics?

~~~
stared
Explorable Explanations: [https://explorabl.es/](https://explorabl.es/)

Interactive Machine Learning, Deep Learning and Statistics websites:
[https://p.migdal.pl/interactive-machine-learning-
list/](https://p.migdal.pl/interactive-machine-learning-list/)

------
dang
If curious see also

2018
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18769099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18769099)

2017
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13760353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13760353)

2017
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13735714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13735714)

------
melling
404 on the feedback page.

Typo on page 9:

A =. {first flip heads} = {HH, HT}

B =. {second flip heads} = {HT, TT}

